
Purported hackers stole evidence to tarnish Mueller probe - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/01/purported-hackers-stole-evidence-tarnish-mueller-probe-190131000716890.html
======
ggm
Mueller probably had sound jurisprudence reasons to share documents with other
lawyers but having materials subsequently leaked via Russia is very bad.
Imagine you are materially subject to grand jury process and subsequently find
documents shared with a lawfirm got out. This is not how the mutuality of
practicing law is meant to work and I don't just mean FBI data, I mean
anyone's legal data being shared by prosecution and defence as part of the
practice of law. They have to do this to settle pretrial fact, and establish
what matters are germaine and which are possibly subject to some closed door
review.

I'm not a lawyer but I am very disappointed. It isn't about TD its about the
law. How does anyone get a fair trial if pretrial materials leak?

I suspect were going to be bombarded with "Mueller's fault" stories. Feels to
me like somebody on the receiving side has been sloppy.

